# Tricare Prime



## leyte6519 (May 4, 2008)

Does Egypt hospitals accept Tricare Prime? Just curious how it it works there. Thinking about moving to Egypt. I am still in a process of looking around where is the best place to live in Egypt. I have heard so much about Hurgada. I have been in Egypt three times, did not have the chance to really look around what the rental will cost a month . I am doing a lot of research and see if I can find something cheaper like a one bedroom apartment or two.


----------

